# san shou, san da, san soo all the same right?



## MMAfighter (Mar 29, 2006)

San shou, san da, and san soo are all the same right? because i just saw a school that said they taught kung fu san soo....so i was just wondering.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 29, 2006)

yup, my guess (I'm not so good with the Chinese  ) is that you got differen romanizations and different dialects getting written in English differently.


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, not necessarily.  San Da and San Shou are both terms that basically mean the same thing.  Fighting or sparring with various techniques including striking using the arms and legs as well as grappling.  

San Soo is a form of Kung Fu that was proliferated in Western US but I have little doubt that it originally was making reference to San Shou.  Perhaps San Soo is just a westernization of the term but it became systemitized, complete with forms or at least "lessons" which I think the now deceased grandmaster put together to teach it similar to the Jiu Jitsu or Karate that was prevalent at the time.  He even called the lessons, "jujitsus".

It is not a sport and they emphasize that it is for self defense ONLY!  It's reported that the guy who teaches that super effective modern self defense system, SCARS is a black belt of San Soo Kung Fu.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2006)

San Da, San Shou are the same, but there are 2 basic types, the one you see in the ring and the one done by the Chinese police and military, there are variations

San Soo not the same but similar

San Da/san shou
http://www.answers.com/San%20Da

San Soo
http://www.answers.com/topic/san-soo?method=22


----------



## moonflipper (Mar 30, 2006)

San Da - mandarin chinese da means beat
San Shou - mandarin chinese shou means hand

yes its the same and...

San soo i think is just san shou in kantonese chinese.
THE SAME TOO ... but i wouldnt bet my ***.... lol 
cheers
moonie


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2006)

I do not think San Soo is Sanda but I could be wrong, 

From what I have read about San Soo it is an old CMA possibly originating from the Shaolin temple. 

San Da/San Shou is not that old. 

The similarities that I elude to is, they seem to be similar in fighting philosophy, but I do not think they are the same style. 

However I am only getting my definition of San Soo from what I read. I do know a rather good, Sanda person from China and he has only referred to it as Sanda or San Shou, but then again he is from the north of China not the south.

There is apparently a bit of confusion about the history of San Soo, but they are both still older than San Shou/San Da. 
But since Sanda is newer I do imagine that it is possible that some of it may be based on San Soo.

Links below.

San Soo
http://www.answers.com/topic/san-soo?method=22

http://www.easthillskungfu.com/history.htm

http://www.kungfusansoo.com/

San Da/san shou
http://www.answers.com/San%20Da


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 3, 2006)

spelling and language aside.  Sanda and San Shou are both references to a chinese ring sport that is similiar to kickboxing with takedowns (very generic summary).

San Soo is a reference to a style of kung fu created/brought over by Jimmy Woo.  From what I have seen/read it is sounds similiar in approach to kenpo/kajukenbo, and is more "self-defense" oriented.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 3, 2006)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> Sanda and San Shou .


 
San Da also has a non-ring sport side that is trained to the Chinese Police.


----------

